# nightmare before christmas themed party



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Have you looked into CD invites, I bet you could find some really cool ideas. You could tie in hte NBC theme and spooky music along with date and time and place. I would search here and then online. Cheap to burn them and mail them out*


----------



## psychonmemphis (Oct 25, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Have you looked into CD invites, I bet you could find some really cool ideas. You could tie in hte NBC theme and spooky music along with date and time and place. I would search here and then online. Cheap to burn them and mail them out*


i thought about that as i was posting this but i do not know why but my cd burner has been acting up lately! i may just try that anyways on a different computer, more ideas are welcome since nothing is set in stone!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe you can attach aged paper invites to NBC type characters? Magnets? make mini invites and tuck them in small Jack o lantern pails like these http://www.windycitynovelties.com/1...||4076296458&gclid=CIrlvOiO6qICFcpd2godkX6CIA or these http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...sCatalog&sd=Toy-Filled+Jack-O&#8217;-Lanterns

Or you could make small treat bags decorated with NBC pics or stickers tuck with small treats and with invites tucked in and a reminder pumpkin with slips of paper stuck out kind of like Hersheys kisses tags?

Hm I really don't know.


----------



## psychonmemphis (Oct 25, 2007)

Si-cotik said:


> Maybe you can attach aged paper invites to NBC type characters? Magnets? make mini invites and tuck them in small Jack o lantern pails like these http://www.windycitynovelties.com/1...||4076296458&gclid=CIrlvOiO6qICFcpd2godkX6CIA or these http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...sCatalog&sd=Toy-Filled+Jack-O&#8217;-Lanterns
> 
> Or you could make small treat bags decorated with NBC pics or stickers tuck with small treats and with invites tucked in and a reminder pumpkin with slips of paper stuck out kind of like Hersheys kisses tags?
> 
> Hm I really don't know.


that is a really cool idea.... i kind of want a darker side to it as well so maybe i can find some of those pumpkins at wal-mart or dollar tree soon ( saves on shipping) and see if i can make them "dark"


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Halloween Wrapped in Christmas
I would probably do small wrapped christmas presents with mini rubber spiders or creatures or skulls, or your favorite halloween thing inside. Or, an idea from one of my favorite scenes from the movie....a head!! Anyhow, then you can have the invite attached to the creature or the halloween gift inside. You can always do the invite as an Image of Jack in the Santa outfit. 

 Youtube Video = This is Halloween 
If you want to do a video invite, maybe you could download the first scene of the movie where they sing "this is Halloween" and then edit it to have information about the party. Or maybe just send out the link as a "reminder" the week before the party. If you upload it onto youtube, you won't have to worry about the CD burner and cost of CDs.


----------



## psychonmemphis (Oct 25, 2007)

that gift idea with the head inside is the best idea ever! omg i have to start working on that! and thanks for the link! i think i will do a video and the gift and if i can not get my burner to work i will use youtube!


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Glad you like it! Definitely keep us posted on how things turn out. Can't wait to do that theme myself. Got my theme for this year already, but maybe next year.


----------



## psychonmemphis (Oct 25, 2007)

i will for sure post pics of what i have made for the party and invites to give yall some ideas


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Have you talked to pdcollins yet? His thread was 2 down from yours - http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/90958-willing-help-out-again-year.html


----------



## psychonmemphis (Oct 25, 2007)

mysterymaiden said:


> Have you talked to pdcollins yet? His thread was 2 down from yours - http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/90958-willing-help-out-again-year.html


no i have not but i am now, wow he is one nice person helping out the photo shop challenged!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I cant say anything about invites but I always wanted to do this theme.

I imagined putting on the doors to my rooms the different holidays.

A heart for valentines day on one door, go inside and theres all sorts of Valentines decor, and cherubs with a "card station" and golden arrow crafting, ect. 

Kinda setup military style, the cherubs are making valentines and setting up other cherubs to be "cupid" with golden arrows and sacks, lol.

I would do this sort of thing for all the holidays, not just decor but have some story involved - behind the scenes action. 

I cant wait to see pics of your haunt.


----------

